# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Oronja o amanita de los césares (Amanita caesarea)

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Aquí os subo la foto de la considerada por muchos como la reina de las setas, la más sabrosa y delicada, la Oronja o amanita de los césares. 

Apreciada por sus cualidades gastronómicas desde los tiempos de los emperadores romanos hasta la actualidad, donde constituye un auténtico lujo de restaurante con estrellas Michelin. Desgraciadamente cada vez es más escasa debido a la sobreexplotación y a la recogida en grandes cantidades para su venta, poniendo en peligro su supervivencia en zonas donde hace tan sólo unas décadas era abundante.

Saludos.

----------

